# Turret Opera - Beautiful Arias



## SmokeymkII (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the "Turret Opera" taken from the recent game Portal 2, and I think it's absolutely mesmerising. Does anyone know of any similar or comparable pieces? I know very little about classical music and nothing about arias but I very much want to find more of this sort of beautiful piece. Does it remind you of anything? Where should I look?


----------

